# Confuse.



## thirty (Dec 28, 2012)

As of now my husband and I are having financial problem.

I am starting to hate his attitude, he thinks negative most of the time. His just all talk, no action, even if there is, barely! He cant really fulfill his responsibility as a father. Barely motivated, and lazy. Aside from his bad side, I love his good side, he can be faithful and He really loves me. Is he having that attitude because his stress and frustrated of our situation? But his the one responsible for letting it happen this far. 

But recently I've been seeing pictures of my ex who recently had a babygirl. I dont know why it keeps bothering me, It bothers me out of nowhere and I dream of him too. I dont know if im just envy or jealous because he got a better life and mine is starting to fall apart? 

Im confuse with my feelings for him. Yet, I dont want to break this family.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Life is 90% attitude so no wonder you feel this way. It's not easy to live with a grouch.


----------



## thirty (Dec 28, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Life is 90% attitude so no wonder you feel this way. It's not easy to live with a grouch.


Hi, but what do you mean?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You haven't given enough details for me to give advice. Was he like this before you married him or has something changed? Have you tried to help him see the error in his ways? How long have you been married?


----------



## thirty (Dec 28, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> You haven't given enough details for me to give advice. Was he like this before you married him or has something changed? Have you tried to help him see the error in his ways? How long have you been married?


We've been together for 4 years now. I told him about his attitude, buy most of the time when were arguing. He wasn't like this when I first met him, or atleast I didn't see this side of him yet.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

The grass always seems greener on the other side it rarely ever is.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

curlysue321 said:


> The grass always seems greener on the other side it rarely ever is.


Really? The grass is rarely greener? And you know this, how?

Most relationships fail. Oftentimes a person's true colors don't show up right away, and conflicts don't arise in the midst of the "honeymoon period" that exists at the start of a new relationship. Eventually the truth comes out, things go sour, so we move on and meet new people. Eventually we find one with whom we click. 

If the grass was rarely greener than most people would regret leaving the first relationship they ever had. 

That makes no sense.


----------

